# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  3D Loomie avatar platform for enterprise applications, LoomAI, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - LoomAI, Inc.

loomai.com/product

loomielive.com

----------


## Airicist

"Loom.ai 3D Avatar Platform Featured at the Qualcomm Snapdragon Tech Summit 2019" 
Loom.ai Platform and LoomieTalk Featured In Showcase of AI Innovation.

December 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

LoomieLive - express your avatar self in Zoom & Video

Sep 15, 2020




> Bring your personalized 3D avatar to your next video! Whether you’re on a Zoom call or creating an offline video tutorial, your avatar will embody your persona or brand, provide greater privacy, and engage your audience.

----------


## Airicist

"Express Your Avatar Self in Zoom & Video with LoomieLive Pro"
Whether you are on a video call or creating an offline video tutorial, your avatar will embody your persona or brand, provide greater privacy, and engage your audience.

September 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "How Loomie Avatars Augment Video Calls"

by Charlie Fink
September 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"LoomieLive Brings Lip-syncing Avatars into Zoom through Zapps"
Join your next Zoom call as your personalized digital avatar

October 14, 2020

----------

